# Does your GSD like water?



## GSDGunner

I've always wondered if the season the dog was born has any effect on their like or dislike of water.
Gunner was born in Sept, I got him in Nov. He didn't get his first chance with water, lake etc until he was 7-8 months old. He's not a fan but will put his paws in.
Snow on the other hand....he LOVES it. He got his first snowfall by the time he was 12 weeks old. That winter was brutal, but he loved it. You so much as mention the word "snow" and he runs for the door. 

So, I'm curious if anyone else has this with their GSD. 
What season was your GSD born and do they like snow or water?


----------



## Lucy Dog

When I first looked at this thread... i thought you meant water to drink. I was like... "huh?"

Every dog I've ever owned LOVED the snow, but never liked to swim. Lucy will go up to her elbows, but that's it. If I make her go out any further, she'll just swim back in.

When a snow storm hits here, you cant get this dog inside. She just bounces around in the stuff like she's a deer.


----------



## Lilie

My dog's never seen snow!


----------



## Klamari

Rayne LOVES water, any body of water, anywhere. She sees the lake or a pond and she is out there paddling around before I can even think I might not want her wet and nasty this time. I don't even have to throw a ball. But if whatever I throw happens to sink a little, she will dive for it head first. She worries me sometimes  And she is absolutely crazy about the hose and her baby pool.

She hasn't seen snow yet though, so I just put "both", I'm assuming she'll like it.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

likes water? she LOVES water!!!! her favorite is the sprinkler! She also likes snow ... she will submerge her entire face in the snow. It's the cutest thing. She was born in the winter.


----------



## caurimare

mine hasn't seen snow but he just love water either fresh or salt water he just goes crazy and loves to swim.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/161158-toby-6-months-enjoying-lake.html


----------



## suzzyq01

I'm pretty sure snow and water are like crack to Sonar. I call him my little crack head. He goes insane in both and I'm pretty sure it's doggy crack.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer has never seen snow, he was born in August in Oregon and came to us at the end of October, but Halo was born into snow - Connecticut in November! The day in January that she was put on a plane from the East coast it was 10 degrees below zero there. We were having unseasonably nice weather here, I think her whole first week home it was in the high 60s with maybe a day or two even into the low 70s. October is almost always beautiful here, so there was nice weather for Keef's homecoming too. 

As you've already noticed, both of them love water! Halo was not too fond of rain at first, but she got over that and now neither of them are bothered by it.


----------



## Veronica1

Panzer was born in March. 

He loves snow & water. He will chase the slightest little wave at the lake - even if it's a pontoon that goes by - back & forth he'll go up & down the beach. 

He's gotten totally obsessed with the hose, to the point that I cannot hold it any higher than hip level because he will attempt any jump to get the water. When I fill his pool, I take the nozzle off the hose and that reduces his reaction to safer level.


----------



## GSDGunner

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As you've already noticed, both of them love water! Halo was not too fond of rain at first, but she got over that and now neither of them are bothered by it.


Wait! You're saying Keefer and Halo love water? Hmm, I never would have guessed! 
I would give anything to see Gunner romp through the water like they do.


----------



## clearcreekranch

Wolf loves, loves, loves water. Never seen snow.


----------



## GSDGunner

This is his first time in the lake. 





And some snow play!


----------



## jillian

All of my dogs are water & snow dogs! 

Visko was born in February and he's in the water more than out, even in the winter he'll go in and I'm in Vermont on the Canadian border!

Hope was born in November and she's a fish not a GSD! I can't keep her out of the stream in our back yard!

Yanka was born in March she will go tromping through the water but not obsessed as the above 2 kids, but none the less LOVES her time spent in the water

Xena will stand to her elbows in the water but will NOT go any further (rescue so I don't know her DOB)

Roxy (don't know her DOB) was an awesome water dog she would run and jump off the docks to go get her ball in the water plus she also like to attack the water coming out the hose as well. Hope & Visko attack the water too

EVERYONE ABSOLUTELY LOVES THE SNOW EQUALLY! That's our favorite activity season! Well Fall & Winter! Hiking and snowshoeing here we come!


----------



## jillian

I bet you can't see me! LOL!


----------



## sagelfn

Sage was born in June. He is bonkers for both.


----------



## Holmeshx2

Jinx is of course obsessed with water.. she was in snow before coming home as a pup and of course loved it so no doubt as a 1 yr old when snow comes again she'll love it. She was born early winter (November) and just loved the water. I'm pretty sure its genetic because all these Wildhaus pups are crazy water dogs no matter when born... Pretty much same as Rayne on this end.. if water is around she's off and in it before I can make a decision if I want her there or if she's leashed she screaches stupid loud and has a mini panic attack if she can see it and not play in it.. gotta remove her from the area to calm her down.


----------



## doggiedad

my dog was born June 4th, 2007. he likes water and snow.
he was always around water (creek) and we always played with the hose.
when it snowed we played in it.


----------



## KZoppa

Riley was born in january. he LOVES snow but would rather die before enjoying playing in water. he freaks out if he goes in past his feet. 

Shasta loves snow more than Riley. She'll swim but doesnt seem to HEY LOOK WATER LEMME GO LEMMEGO!!!!! with water. She does it because i'm in the water. nothing more. 

Zena... adores snow. She'll burrow through if she's able. Water.. throw a ball and she doesnt care.


----------



## Good_Karma

Niko was born in June. He HATES water. He will wade in it, but won't go deeper and does not like the hose. Rosa is the same way and she was born in March.

They both love snow.


----------



## DharmasMom

Dharma was born in July. She loves water more than fish do. She has only swam in a river once but she was in heaven. She plays in the kiddie pools at the park like she was born in them. She lays in them and puts her whole face in the water. She loves snow just as much. She will romp and roll in it and I have to drag her inside if there is snow on the ground. She comes in covered in so much snow she looks like a white gsd. 

Tessa is not a huge fan of either. The brat won't even go outside to pee if it is raining. I have to PUSH her out the door. Because her hips are so bad she can't physically get in the pools at the park. A couple of times when it has been really hot out I have tried to hose her off and she acts like I am killing her. Once she is wet and cooler, she is happier but getting her wet is chore. I have no idea when she was born.


----------



## cta

my dog loves water and snow. these videos are from chobahn's first big snow storm. every time i watch them i laugh...ironically enough, i always laugh at the same parts i laughed in the video we got slaughtered in MA this winter...apparently the only one that enjoyed it was my dog. i certainly wasn't enjoying being out in the middle of the bitterly cold weather, but watching him romp around like a nut was totally worth it. pardon the poor video skills...it was the first time i was using my new camera.


----------



## Anita11811

Maximo was born January 18th and If there was a Water sniffing dog, Maximo would pass the test with flying colors. He will know there is a puddle like a mile away when we are on walks. He has a pool but loves the hose. I still havent had a chance to take him to the lake but i cant wait till he goes. And i havent experienced snow with him yet but im sure he will LOVE it. 


On the other hand, My uncles Long-haired GSD HATES water, hose, buckets. etc but LOVES snow.


----------



## k_sep

Luna loves the water (born in either April or May). When she sees me in the pool she likes to jump in after me despite the fact that she's not a very good swimmer yet. She romps through the sprinklers and sticks her head in the hose stream when I turn it on. 

After she'd gone swimming:


----------



## kiya

All of my dogs love both. Sunday we took Lakota to the ocean, the waves were about 2' she wasn't thrilled with them. She plays with the sprinklers and only gets her feet wet in the kiddie pool. When we go to the north shore theres no waves she swims no hesitation and last year we visited a friend with a inground pool with a little coaxing she went right in with me. She was born in January but she didn't see snow till just before her 1yr birthday, she had a blast. 
My older dogs like when it first snows then become fustrated if they get ice balls in thier feet. My 7 yr old female LOVES water. She lays in the kiddie pool & dunks her whole face in the water, I took her swiming yesterday in the sound. My 9yr old male won't lay in the kiddie pool but will sit if I help him, then he looks at me like "yuck, now my hinny is wet go get the towel. He made me laugh last time I had him swiming on the north shore. Were I go theres a canal with a decent drop off. I was standing closest to shore he was in the water facing me, totally submerged except his head. As I looked closer I realized his front feet were on the ground but his hind end was floating, it was the funniest thing, he was just standing there with his butt floating.


----------



## CookieTN

Cookie was born in March and she hated water. (Although she did used to love to play with catching the stream from the water hose.) Not sure about snow.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Both my GSD's hate getting wet - they will often walk around puddles rather than through them. They are both adopted, so it's possible they were either never introduced to water when they were very young, or had a negative experience......anyway, it makes baths a challenge! Snow however - ah, that's a different story. They both LOVE snow......
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Jmeade

My pup Shadow was born in November. I don't know about snow but she loves water. I think she was a fish in another life.

She is 8 months old now and going through some wonky spurt. When she is wet she looks so skinny. I wish she didn't like water so much sometimes.


----------



## sadie2010

Sadie loves both snow and water. But she doesn't like ice cubes. LOL!


----------



## King James

Not sure about snow yet. He does seem to be liking water more and more though. He'll play in the sprinkler and go crazy with water coming out of a hose. I bought a kiddie pool for him. He was running through it and spalshed around in it a lttile bit a few days ago. I plan on filling it up again this weekend. He has played in ice too so he might like snow.


----------



## vicky2200

Ditto loves the snow. I cant quite tell if she loves the water, but she loves chasing her ball through it!


----------



## mrsbuggs

Boo loves the water also, she will swim for hours if you let her..


----------



## Tiffseagles

Otis was born in December and came to his home in February. We had snow shortly after that. His first exposure to water was in the spring, he was about 5 months old. He loves playing in both


----------



## JackB.

Jack loves both. He'll even get in the shower with you if you leave the door open.


----------



## Valkyrie2

Very much so. To drink AND to play in.


----------



## RMF

Deezul loves water, doesn't mind the rain either. He hasn't experienced snow yet, but I'd imagine that he'll love that too.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

I selected loves snow but not water because there wasn't an exact option for us. My GSD loves snow but is neutral toward water. He doesn't mind it, but he doesn't love it either.


----------



## chelle

I can't answer because I don't know! I haven't tried taking Bailey to a lake to swim. I probably should have this summer, but didn't. He was born May 1, so he's never seen snow. I have a feeling he will love it. Rain doesn't seem to faze him and he sure doesn't mind getting dirty running around in the wet and rain. :smirk:


----------



## StrykerTW

CRAZY about snow and the beach. What a pain getting all the sand out of their fur.


strykertw's Channel - YouTube



The shore relaxes Stryker so much he usual takes a dump in the surf. I know, gross, but what am I supposed to do?


strykertw's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Pepper311

Our pup was not crazy about water at first. Then she started chasing the water from the hose and would bite it. She never went in and swam. My husband took our shepherd and little Pom to the cost. She saw Indy our little dog swim and then saw my husband in the water it was all over after that. Now she swims and retrieves balls from the water. 

We really were not sure she would take to it. She just needed time.


----------



## jetscarbie

All my dogs love the snow. They lay in it, roll in it, dig in it, and eat it. They especially love it when the snow is deep.

My oldest male is scared of water. I think his attuide about water rubbed off on the other two. Now they act scared of it.


----------



## PaddyD

Germanshepherdlova said:


> I selected loves snow but not water because there wasn't an exact option for us. My GSD loves snow but is neutral toward water. He doesn't mind it, but he doesn't love it either.


I selected both but Abby is more like the above. Loves snow, kinda likes water especially if it is hot but she can usually take it or leave it. She will retrieve in the water and swim and enjoy it but it's only because she is retrieving.


----------



## [email protected]

*My My loves water*

'My My' love loves water. turn on the hose and he leaps and runs through it. He chases the sprinklers around and around. Still a puppy at 8 months, it's a good exercise for him on a sunny day.


----------



## blackshep

I can't answer! My pup hasn't seen snow yet! She HATES water though, she'll even jump puddles. LOL

I hope I can get her to like it eventually


----------



## Gharrissc

I've had some here who like snow and water,some who like either or neither.Right now all of the dogs love water,except for when it's bath time. I don't know about snow.


----------



## Kyleigh

Ky LOVES both! It took a bit for her to get in the water ... but once I convinced her it was safe look out! She now has her own doggie pool for the hot weather!

She was born May 30, I brought her home in August!

Her first snow? I was mean LOL ... I picked her up and plopped her right in it and then laughed my butt off at the look of disgust on her face ... but about 30 seconds later she was a hyper freak running around the yard burrowing and eating and leaping and bounding ... hilarious!


----------



## Crimes

Haven't introduced Apollo to water yet, but he sure does love the snow!
Once it warms up, I'll take him to the lake and see what he does.


----------



## johnngovols

Hi, new to site and new to GSD. Heidi is 5month and when I break the hose out to fill her water bowel she will chase the stream all over the yard.


----------



## Courtdar

Ali is a fishing dog, she loves to be at the lake. She jumps into the water everytime!!!


----------



## PuppyKono

Kono loves the snow! She will try to shovel the snow into her mouth while running its the cutest thing! Haha! She doesn't like water as much though. Last time she got sprayed with water she tried to hide behind me. And of course she doesn't like the bath so I wouldnt be able to really tell if she is ok with water until the summer (Unless I want her to become a pupcicle )


----------



## blackshep

Well, we finally got a real dumping of snow, so I can report back.

My puppy does not like water, but LOVES snow:

Berlin's first snow day! | Facebook


She likes me to kick the snow, then she barks at it, so it will go in her mouth. LOL

She'd try to take off, if I try and bring her inside and then I can't settle her down for about 5-10 minutes, she keeps trying to get back outside!


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona was born May 23. She has not seen snow. Don't know if she ever will. She likes chasing the hose water, sprinklers, and digging water in her doggie pool. I cannot keep her out of mud puddles. She lays down in it. But use the hose to spray the mud off of here is torture.


Cheyanna 
pack leader of Fiona Von Sandstein. Service dog.


----------



## Jag

Luckily, Grim doesn't know they're the same thing in different forms! His breeder told me he avoided the hose. When I bathed him, he was extremely vocal, which went from complaining to obviously pissed pretty fast. He carried on the entire time!  When we got the first little snow, he ignored it. I was kind of disappointed, because I thought he'd have some reaction. When we got the 'big snow' on the day after Christmas, he acted like a bucking bronco on crack. :crazy: I was laughing so much it was insane. Now he wants to go out and play in the snow often!


----------



## Capone22

Rogue loves water. Baby pools, puddles , the creek etc. but give her a bath and she acts like your trying to kill her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681

Havent figured it out with Penny yet but Abbi used to love being in the snow and playing with the hose when I washed my cars


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter was born in May, didn't really like water until the summer after his first winter. He absolutely LOVES snow and water now, always loved snow.


----------



## hattifattener

Odi absolutely loves snow.
and water from garden hose.

she isn't fan of swimming,although she
does swim,when she needs to.


----------



## LoveEcho

Echo LOVED snow always... HATED water until recently. Gradually we got him accustomed to crossing streams, etc while hiking and now he won't stay away from water. When we moved to Cape Cod a year ago he was petrified of the water, now he wades in and swims around without chasing anything, etc


----------



## katdog5911

Stella loves the hose! And by the end of the summer she was swimming in our pool and in the river. She is loving the snow too! Last winter was not very snowy here so today was really her first full out day in the snow. Loved running in it and digging it. And oh what fun to chase the grandkids on the sled! Now I just need to train her to pull the sled up the hill


----------



## josephsimpson

Mine has screamed during the three baths I have given him. I thought someone might call the human society on us based on the noise Hope he grows out of it. I tried food etc but the same rusult ,once the water starts touching him from the hose, you would think we were spraying acid on him. Some hope during the last bath he gave up towards the end and just sat still whining, which is better than screaming and jumping.


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey loves to attack the hose while it's spraying; not crazy about being sprayed with one.

He was born in November.


----------



## GSDMUM

My Brandy (RIP) hated water and was born in January. Frisco is so-so about water ( born in Feb). Cheyenne born in July, LOVES water, dirt, muddy, baby pool, mud puddles, and especially the hose! She even loves baths!


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin was born in July. He loves to play in water (except when there is bath time involved) and loves the snow!


----------



## Angela

Can't answer the poll as she has never seen snow, but you'd think she was a Portuguese Water Dog or something as much as she loves water. I can't keep her out of the koi pond. The dogs do have their own pool when the weather is warm. She was born in winter.


----------



## MiraC

YES ! She gets in the shower with me and she also gets in the water bucket front feet or sticks her face in! I can't wait till spring/summer to se what she does in our farm pond !


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GSDGunner

Since I started this thread, Gunner has a new found love of water.
This past summer we had a severe unexpected storm here in South Jersey. Thousands of trees were downed and we lost power for days.
Of course this happened during a heatwave. 

Poor guy was so hot and no matter what we did, he just seemed miserable.
So we took him down to the lake and he actually swam. This is his first time going out far enough to have to doggy paddle back. He's wearing a harness so we could rescue him in a heartbeat if he panicked, which he didn't.
We decided to start taking him more often and he really enjoyed it. 
He was still unsure when I took this video, but I assure you, he started to love it throughout the rest of the summer.





You'll see in this one that he's so confident that my husband had to call him back. He was just going and going.


----------



## Odin&Storm

Odin LOVES the water. He will try to climb into any water bucket or bowl, any puddle in the driveway, and the pool.....oh he loves the pool. He will sit on the steps of the pool, and just sit there....he doesnt drink the water, he just chills in the pool while the other dogs are walking around panting in the heat. 

I looked out the door of the bedroom one day and caught this picture.










(Hope its ok to post pictures in here.....)


----------



## Odin&Storm

Just an additional thought: Since our pool deck is level with the pool, we put all of the dogs in the water so they learn to find their way out in case they fall in. We started him when he was 7 weeks old in case we turned our backs and one of the other dogs shoved him in the pool (accidentally of course )

All the dogs know if they wind up in the pool, how to get to the steps and get out.


----------



## Shaolin

Finn was definately not a 'water baby' at first. He didn't mind a bath, but try to get him to do his business in the rain, or walk through a mud puddle and it was a fight. He loved the snow, but if it was actual water, it wasn't happening.

Since we moved and now have a lake within walking distance, he has grown to love it. He hasn't gone swimming yet, but he likes to wade in past his elbows and splash and roll in the water. He gets joy out of sticking his nose under the waterline and blowing bubbles.


----------



## DixieGSD

Dixie was born in June. When she figured out that the water makes her feel better when it's hot outside, she loved it! Can't keep her out of any form of water. Although she was not to big into swimming, which she was still really little. So can't wait til this next summer and i'll bet she will really love the water well to swim! And the snow is her best friend! When the creek froze over she did not know what to think about that, considering her drinking spot was not there any more, she was quite confused on that one :wub: I have a really hard time keeping her inside now, she just want's to be out there 24/7


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter born January. despises water. we take him to the beach but he sits 10 feet away from the water and just watches us. we live in California so havent tested him with any snow yet.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Gypsy loves water to the point she will stick her head into water spray coming from the waterhose when you try to water the outside plants or give her a bath. She also likes to dig up the sprinkler heads to try and get them to "let the water out." When it snowed here briefly on Christmas Day last year, she was running laps and rubbing her face into the snow.


----------



## Hercules

Both of my dogs love to prance and play in the snow and they will stop listening to me and run off at the dog park to get to the water so they can swim (annoying as ****). they love water so much they don't want to come out. about a month and a half ago, I took them to the park, it was below freezing and they still ran off to get in the water. Zeus was in the water shivering and crying from the cold but I still had to DRAG him out. He's a talker too so he had a LOT to say about that lol


In the house, if I can't find them, they're usually sitting in the bathtub and as soon as I come in, they start begging me to turn the water on. They LOVE baths


----------

